# Chattahoochee Bend



## chilidawg (Sep 3, 2015)

My group was lucky enough to get drawn for this hunt and I was hoping someone could give us some info on the park and some hunting spots. We have never been to this location and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## triton63 (Sep 3, 2015)

I was drawn for this hunt as well.  Not familiar with the area but plan on making a few trips to the area to scout around before Dec 8. Looks like you could get in to some good spots by boat from the river.  Hopefully, there are plenty of deer for everyone.


----------



## bubbafowler (Sep 4, 2015)

I live about 5 miles away.  I hunted it when they opened it up to the public for one season and saw many deer, but then again many hunters.  Allot of the land is hilly.  It does have a mix of thickets, timber, bottoms, powerline, etc.  They have put a nice road and such through there since then giving you a little more access.  I have ridden through but haven't hunted to tell you much more.  You could possible hit the second rut about that time, although it is normally around the 18th.


----------



## thumper523 (Sep 8, 2015)

I hunted there 2 years ago, I found ridges with edges, pine/hardwood that was loaded with deer. Make sure you read the rules GOOD before scouting. Good luck!!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 8, 2015)

bubbafowler said:


> I live about 5 miles away.  I hunted it when they opened it up to the public for one season and saw many deer, but then again many hunters.  Allot of the land is hilly.  It does have a mix of thickets, timber, bottoms, powerline, etc.  They have put a nice road and such through there since then giving you a little more access.  I have ridden through but haven't hunted to tell you much more.  You could possible hit the second rut about that time, although it is normally around the 18th.


We hunted it that same year it was open the statewide season and saw tons of deer. My Father and I both killed a nice buck there. Unfortunately, my spot that used to be a long walk in is now right alongside the paved road through the park. 
  Finding a good spot to hunt is not that difficult. I hunted the thick stuff last time I got drawn two years ago and saw 8 on the first morning. I killed one big doe on that hunt. Hopefully I'll be back there next year. Good luck to those who were drawn.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 9, 2015)

My group got drawn. We all hunted it last, when it was opened for the whole season that one year.


----------



## ktc286 (Sep 9, 2015)

Man it didn't take long for the campground to fill up!....LOL!  Glad my group lives relatively close by.  Looks like it's going to be a good turn out this year.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 9, 2015)

We live close too but will probably camp.


----------



## Harbuck (Sep 13, 2015)

I was drawn also.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Sep 16, 2015)

I hunted this past season and the place has a lot of deer still, I killed a 120lb doe field dresses, she was fat and tasted good. I never got lucky and found a big buck that hunt, but I was on deer the whole time.
DO NOT bring a Buck in the first day without a doe, YOU WILL GOTO JAIL!!!!! I seen it last year, it's a earn your buck hunt.


----------



## thumper523 (Sep 16, 2015)

pignjig10lb said:


> I hunted this past season and the place has a lot of deer still, I killed a 120lb doe field dresses, she was fat and tasted good. I never got lucky and found a big buck that hunt, but I was on deer the whole time.
> DO NOT bring a doe in the first day without a buck, YOU WILL GOTO JAIL!!!!! I seen it last year, it's a earn your buck hunt.


Surely you meant to say " Make sure you kill a doe FIRST before your buck " . I let a doe and fawn walk at first light on first day and then saw nothing but bucks all day. Didn't make that mistake on day 2.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeap, I fixed that LOL Doe before buck, they don't play.


----------



## Dirtdobbin (Sep 22, 2015)

Me and my wife drew this hunt also. We live in Jasper so scouting will be tough if not impossible. Would greatly appreciate any help from anyone who's willing to give it. We both are very excited for the opportunity to hunt it and hopefully she can take her 2nd deer.


----------



## ktc286 (Sep 22, 2015)

Does anyone know where the pre-hunt meeting is held and do you pay the hunt fee at that time?  I assume I will receive some information via mail, but was just curious.......Thanks


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 22, 2015)

You should receive a packet in the mail. Enter the park, stay on the main road and the check station is down on he left. Can't miss it.


----------



## ktc286 (Sep 23, 2015)

hambone76 said:


> You should receive a packet in the mail. Enter the park, stay on the main road and the check station is down on he left. Can't miss it.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## triton63 (Nov 5, 2015)

Going to head over there in a week or two and start trying to learn something about the area.  Need to be familiar with the lay of the land and decide which area to concentrate on.  Anyone else planning any scouting trips?


----------



## triton63 (Nov 30, 2015)

Spent some time walking the trails and cutting through some of the pines and creek bottoms.  Very pretty land.  They are cutting timber in the north end, close to the private property that is clearly marked.  Saw a coyote, armadillo, a few people and a few deer.  Found a nice tripod stand set up on the power line but its on the private property!


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 9, 2015)

Just got back from the hunt and man you talk about disappointed. We were drawn for this hunt 3 years ago and never saw anyone in the woods while hunting 3 years ago. This time when we went down to scout and hang stands the day before the hunt there were orange ribbon hanging everywhere on the dirt roads that said " stand hung 2015 Quota hunt" or just " 2015 Quota hunt" I don't know if somebody just put ribbons out everywhere just to try and keep people out of certain areas or what. Anyway we ended up at the same tree's we hunted at 3 years earlier. There was some great sign there so we hung our stands. Then we got up at 3:45 a.m. left the motel and got in our stands by 5:00 a.m. the first morning. At 5:30 I see a flash light coming through the woods. A guy climbs a tree right behind me. He is so close I can hear him climbing. Then at 5:45 here comes another light this guy climbs a tree right beside me, less than 75 yards away. I shine my light he shines his back and it is so close he blinds me with his light. Well, I sat there until 12:30 climb down , go to were my wife is sitting in a tree and leave. A friend of mine hunting another area in the park said he had people all around him also, said one guy was less than 100 yards from him. There was just to many people for this hunt. I heard them say 70 people showed for the hunt. When we hunted on the hunt 3 years ago there was like 42 people who showed up and the quota was 75 then and it is a  quota of 100 now. I know the park is 2900 acres but after you take all the acres for safety zone out, then all the acres lost to having to be 50 yards off every road. That is including all the side dirt roads that run all through the park and the land that is just not hunt able that is located right on the river bank. 70 people are just to many for the amount of acres that you are legally allowed to hunt on. Anyway, I love the park just think they should cut the quota number back.


----------



## triton63 (Dec 10, 2015)

I didn't see any hunters around me the first day but did see several the second day.  Still saw deer each morning and afternoon.  Got a doe the first day and passed on a doe the second day, waiting on a buck or coyote.  Had a guy near me the second day take a small 8 pointer.  There were a lot of vehicles all over the park.  Anyone know the total deer taken during the hunt?


----------

